# Fetchmail/Postfix



## Peter Müller (21. November 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe Probleme mit meinem E-Mail Sammeldienst! Der Fetchmail holt regelmäßig die E-Mails von meinem Account im Internet herunter und speichert sie lokal auf dem Server. Ist nun im Betreff ein Umlaut enthalten, so kommt die zu abholende E-Mail nicht im Cyrus-Postfach an! Was muss ich einstellen, damit es einwandfrei funktioniert?
Als Mailserver benutze ich Postfix.

Vielen Dank


----------

